# deck



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Got the deck done and stained with a Natural Cedar. Still need to do a wrap around step. Next up is to build the outdoor kitchen frame.


----------



## BlackHillRanch (Jan 25, 2010)

looks good partner


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

Looks real good.


----------



## finfinder951 (May 17, 2005)

Did you use pressure treated 2 x 6?


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

finfinder951 said:


> Did you use pressure treated 2 x 6?


I did PT 2x8 for the rim joist and ledger board and cross beams, 2x6 PT for joists and 5/4 x 6 for the decking. The 5/4 x 6 were the same price as the 1 x 6 so I went with a thicker decking.


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

Looks great..


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

Did you use a sprayer to apply the stain?


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

I used a mop style thingamajig....LOL...can't recall the exact name now. You fill the tank and it has a pad. There's a small bristle in the middle that get's between the boards which is nice. I got it at home depot.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

*Updated pic with stairs*

stairs added a few months ago. If we stay here (house on market) I plan on doing an outdoor bar at the foot of the deck. That's why I've left it unfinished.


----------



## LSUBigL (Jul 19, 2005)

Do you need a special kind of stain to stain the PT wood? I am contemplating building one and wasn't sure if the PT stuff stained well..


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

LSUBigL said:


> Do you need a special kind of stain to stain the PT wood? I am contemplating building one and wasn't sure if the PT stuff stained well..


I used Behr's. It'a stain and sealer in one. It's been fine. I would do 2 coats at first though.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Looks great. Ya might want to watch out when tossing back a few out there. If you miss the stairs, that first step might be a doozie!!!! LOL.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

HydraSports said:


> Looks great. Ya might want to watch out when tossing back a few out there. If you miss the stairs, that first step might be a doozie!!!! LOL.


haha...no joke. I'm hoping to have an outdoor kitchen evenutally between the steps.


----------

